# Un SSD sur un PowerBook 12"



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Heureux propriétaire d'un PowerBook 12" à 1 GHz de septembre 2003, j'ai procédé à son passage sous Léopard Mac OS X 10.5 et à son démontage pour greffe d'un SSD SuperTalent de 64 Go.

La greffe a été excellente, la réactivité est meilleure que prévue, et malgré la relative qualité du SSD choisit (dont la principale qualité est d'être peu onéreux) par rapport au disque dur (qui n'était pas d'origine, je l'avais déjà changé, profitant d'un bon en performances), j'ai constaté de sacrés progrès en réactivité.

Les Xbenchs suivants résument tout cela 


 Disque dur 80 Go, score global 31, score disque 31 - bien homogène 








 SSD 64 Go, score global 34, score disque 72


----------



## divoli (21 Juin 2009)

Tu as utilisé quel logiciel pour faire ce test ?


----------



## pim (21 Juin 2009)

J'ai utilité XBench. Ce dernier est assez sensible au système utilisé, mais si on compare des machines toutes sous 10.5.7, c'est comparable.

Pour mémoire, mon MacBook Air "révision 1" à 1,6 GHz et disque dur de 80 Go fait un score de 50 seulement


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

Désolé de déterer le topic mais ton Powerbook est vraiment plus réactif ?
Vraiment utile pour une machine de cet age ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Ayant un PowerBook G4 12", je pense à la chose suivante :

--> le disque dur est en pata.

--> comment peut-on y insérer un disque dur SSD en sata ?

Cela m'intéresserait grandement de connaître la manip, car ce serait le top d'avoir un SSD dans mon pwb.

A+


----------



## imkl (10 Septembre 2009)

Scuden a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant un PowerBook G4 12", je pense à la chose suivante :
> 
> ...



Hello !
J'ai aussi un PBG4 12"  
et je souhaite lui donner un coup de fouet au niveau du DD. Malheureusement, je ,ne trouve pas sur le net de disque dur à 7200 tr/min :mouais: ou alors, j'ai mal cherché... 
Ceci étant, la solution SSD me tente assez... Donc, je suis egalement preneur sur les infos, manip, type de disque, ... logiciels, ou firmware à mettre à jour, ...
Merci
A bientôt


----------



## oflorent (12 Septembre 2009)

Tu es passé sous 10.6 aussi ? 

Bon d'accord =====>


----------



## pim (22 Novembre 2009)

À mon tour de déterrer le topic 

Pour répondre aux questions précédentes, non cela ne vaut pas le coup de passer au SSD dans une machine d'un tel âge, car le SSD sera forcément branché en PATA, interface vraiment bien plus lente que le SATA. Et en plus, il est assez difficile de trouver des SSD dans ce vieux format. J'avais dû dépenser 300 &#8364; pour le SSD, plus 70 &#8364; pour Léopard, c'est beaucoup pour avoir un démarrage en 30 secondes ; et désormais on trouve un MacBook neuf pour 900 &#8364; ayant une réactivité bien plus importante - sans parler des MacBook d'occasion, dont les prix ont plus que chuté ces derniers mois...

Sauf que dans mon cas, une nouvelle machine était inenvisageable, en raison d'un très fort attachement affectif non négociable ! Le choix d'un SSD n'était pas un choix de raison, mais un défi contre le temps.

Et de plus, je ne reviens pas qu'avec de bonnes nouvelles... Venant de passer la machine en 10.5.9, j'ai relancé un test sous XBench, m'attendant à constater une baisse de performance du SSD - puisque, comme vous le savez sans doute, les SSD "vieillissent" : plus on les utilise, moins ils sont performants ! Et là, j'ai eut la surprise de constater que, si mon SSD n'a quasiment pas bougé, en revanche les performances processeur & graphiques de la machine se sont effondrées ! Je vous mets les trois tests, avant SSD, après la greffe, et l'état actuel, on voit clairement un gros problème :






À droite en haut, avec disque dur ; à gauche, avec SSD dès l'installation ; et au centre, l'état actuel. Les chiffres qui n'avaient pas bouger lors de la greffe, se sont désormais effondrés.

Simultanément, il ne sait plus me lire du H264 sans saccades, et surtout plus étonnant il ne ventile presque plus, même avec le processeur à 100 % pendant un long moment ! Il faut vraiment brancher quelque chose en USB pour déclencher le ventilateur (c'est un classique des PowerBook et iBook, brancher un composant en USB qui "tire" sur l'alimentation déclenche le ventilateur...).

Même après un Apple Hardware Test positif et réussit, j'en suis venu à l'idée que le PowerBook fonctionne à la moitié de sa fréquence et de sa puissance, comme en mode "sécurité". Qu'en pensez-vous ? Pile interne à changer ? (mais alors, comment peut-il garder l'heure ?!) Début d'une belle mort de vieillesse ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

Ca n'aurait pas un rapport avec le trim ?

> Baisse de perfos.

Ca ne m'étonnerait pas , c'est bien pour ça que j'attends la gestion du trim sous os x .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM_%28SSD_command%29

Ce que je ne comprends pas , c'est le fait d'avoir la score du proco qui baisse ainsi et , pourtant , qui n'a rien à voir avec le SSD ! Si tu as toujours la bonne date et la bonne heure , dans ce cas je doute que ce soit la pile interne.

Peut-être xbench qui devient fou ? Je trouve ce bench pas très fiable , teste avec geekbench pour voir .
Ton powerbook obtient 516 points normalement (environ , le test étant centré sur le proco je cois).


----------



## pim (22 Novembre 2009)

Je m'attendais bien à ce problème de baisse de performances à cause du Trim ; mais les chiffres montrent bien que les performances du SSD n'ont que peu baissé.

Et quant à penser que XBench n'est pas très fiable, pourquoi pas, mais alors les chiffres devraient beaucoup varier entre les trois tests - Or ils ne varient que dans le tout dernier. En plus, le ralentissement est parfaitement notable, le portable n'arrive plus à décoder proprement des vidéos, toujours les mêmes, que je passe à ma petite nièce - QuickTime "loupe" des images, avec le son qui continue (belle optimisation au passage, bien mieux qu'une interruption).

Pour l'instant, comme explications j'oscille entre :

1/ un problème matériel non détecté par Apple Hardware Test, sans doute sur une sonde de température, qui provoque le passage du processeur en mode "sécurité" ("throttling") à tout bout de champ ;

2/ un problème logiciel, mode "théorie du complot" : comme la 10.5.9 est la dernière version de Léopard, Apple a mis des freins dedans, pour pousser les utilisateurs à changer de machine ou à passer sous Snow Léopard...

Sinon, vu l'usage que je fais de la machine actuellement (conservation sentimentale + vidéos pour ma petite nièce), je peux toujours repasser en 10.2.8 (= ce qui me reste sur le DVD d'installation !). Le problème, c'est que je ne suis même pas sûr que cela fonctionnera mieux !

@ Divoli (que je ne peux pas bouler vert) : la machine de base pour Léopard c'est un G4 de 867 MHz avec une carte graphique ATI de 10 ans d'âge. Moi avec mon G4 à 1 GHz et carte graphique NVIDIA, aucune raison que ça ne tourne pas bien (et d'ailleurs, ça tourne assez bien, il suffit d'être patient  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

A la limite teste sous Tiger : Avec mon PowerMac , entre Tiger et leopard , c'est presque le jour et la nuit !

Tu as testé geekbench ?

Pour leopard , c'est pas 10.5.8 la dernière ?


----------



## pim (23 Novembre 2009)

Pour Léopard, la dernière est effectivement 10.5.8  

Je ne peux pas tester sous Tiger, je n'ai plus ce système ! Ni Panther d'ailleurs. En fait, c'est soit Jaguar, soit Léopard !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2009)

Leopard sera mieux 
La seule fois ou j'ai tnté l'install de Jaguar , j'ai eu une erreur .


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

pim a dit:


> SSD choisit (dont la principale qualité est d'être peu onéreux)



A mon tour de détérer le fil! 

Tout ça pour demander; ou as tu trouver ton SSD peu onéreux????

Je cherche depuis un bail mais le premier prix que j'ai trouvé était 180...

Merci de ta réponse!


----------



## Madalvée (5 Juillet 2012)

Je souligne que l'attachement à cette machine n'est pas d'arrière garde : niveau compacité, portabilité et design le pb 12 pouces n'a pas encore été remplacé.


----------



## esv^^ (5 Juillet 2012)

Perso, je suis sur PowerBook G4 Titanium 15/17 pouces, je sais plus... ... et je cherche un SSD à me mettre dedans. Je voudrais étudier toutes les options possibles; le mettre à la place du DDI actuel, à la place du lecteur DVD, avec des adaptateurs si besoin... Le tout pour être rapide et que cela reste pas trop cher, donc si quelqu'un a des pistes?
SVP, ne me dîtes pas: "va voir chez Crucial"==> C'est fait, et il n'y a rien. 
Au passage, je viens de répondre à leur sondage et je me suis défoulé!


----------



## Invité (6 Juillet 2012)

Ben y'a le chinois qui fait les KingSpec mais je crois qu'on a pas encore de retours


----------



## tsss (15 Juillet 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Ben y'a le chinois qui fait les KingSpec mais je crois qu'on a pas encore de retours&#8230;



Bha pour le moment il fonctionne impec sur la palourde, à raison de quelques heures par semaines.
Sous Xbench, je viens de faire un test, son score culmine a 29 ... 

Il a bien travaillé le p'tit 
Pour le moment le kingspec n'a que quelques semaines !


----------



## Invité (1 Août 2012)

J'ai mis un Silicon Power dans mon iBook G3@500MHz, c'est mieux il devient utilisable avec Tiger (640Mo de Ram)
J'ai mis ensuite un Transcend dans mon iBook G4@1,2GHz, là c'est une sacrée différence avec Léo (1,256go de Ram). Le boost est super ! 
Je vais mettre le même Transcend dans un Mac Mini G4 pour des amis pour le booster aussi.


----------



## esv^^ (2 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai mis un Silicon Power dans mon iBook G3@500MHz, c'est mieux il devient utilisable avec Tiger (640Mo de Ram)
> J'ai mis ensuite un Transcend dans mon iBook G4@1,2GHz, là c'est une sacrée différence avec Léo (1,256go de Ram). Le boost est super !
> Je vais mettre le même Transcend dans un Mac Mini G4 pour des amis pour le booster aussi.



Il y a tout sauf les prix... Si tu les a achetés, peut tu me donner un ordre de grandeur (surtout pour les Transcend)? Ensuite, est tu sûr  que je pourrais le mettre dans un PowerBook G4? Et sans adaptateurs?


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2012)

Le Silicon Power 32Go je l'ai acheté d'occaze 45 avec le port sur la Baie.
Le Transcend 64Go je l'ai acheté neuf dans la boutique du lien pour 80. A priori ils ne le vendent plus  Pourtant l'achat, c'était il y a 10 jours

Quand au montage, je ne peux rien te garantir. Il y a un jumper pour le mettre en position "master". Sans jumper il est en position "cable select". 
Evidemment avec le jumper ça ne rentre pas dans le connecteur ! 
J'ai donc découpé le bout du connecteur avec une petite scie à métaux à l'endroit indiqué par le rond rouge.
J'ai découpé uniquement le connecteur, pas la nappe, bien qu'il n'y ait pas de piste à cet endroit.


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2012)

Le transcend semble intéressant mais quelle est sa durée de vie ? C'est un ancien modèle, non ?

C'est une vraie boutique aubonmicro ? Parce que le prix est quand même bien bas, voir trop bas pour être normal ...


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2012)

Je ne sais pas quoi te répondre melaure ! 
J'ai été livré en 1 semaine, donc je suppose qu'il y a quelque chose qui doit ressembler à une boutique
J'imagine que le produit date un peu, mais je trouve que les perfs sont au RDV :
Duplication d'un dossier avec le disque d'origine : lecture moyenne 8.15, écriture 8.23






Avec le SSD lecture 41.23, écriture 39.01 :


----------



## melaure (2 Août 2012)

Ha oui pas mal, c'est bien le transcend que tu testes là ?

Ca marche bien sous OS 9 ?


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2012)

melaure a dit:


> Ha oui pas mal, c'est bien le transcend que tu testes là ?
> 
> Ca marche bien sous OS 9 ?



Oui, c'est le Transcend.

L'iBook G4@1,2GHz ne boote sous 9 
Mais j'ai aussi une partition avec Tiger et Classic tourne à merveille


----------



## esv^^ (2 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Le Silicon Power 32Go je l'ai acheté d'occaze 45 avec le port sur la Baie.
> Le Transcend 64Go je l'ai acheté neuf dans la boutique du lien pour 80. A priori ils ne le vendent plus  Pourtant l'achat, c'était il y a 10 jours
> 
> Quand au montage, je ne peux rien te garantir. Il y a un jumper pour le mettre en position "master". Sans jumper il est en position "cable select".
> ...



Oulala... Ca me fzit un peu peur cette manip'... C'est prévu pour ou c'est toi qui a bricolé?


----------



## Invité (2 Août 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Oulala... Ca me fzit un peu peur cette manip'... C'est prévu pour ou c'est toi qui a bricolé?



Nan, c'est pas prévu du tout.
Le connecteur IDE des disques dur des portable (et certainement aussi des Mini) inclut les 4 pins qui servent au jumper éventuel. 
A priori les disques choisi par Apple sont en Master sans jumper, ce qui n'est pas le cas du Transcend. Le Silicon Power lui était en master sans jumper.

C'est pas la mort non plus, la nappe est pliée à 90° mais se met à plat sans soucis. Ensuite un coup de scie parallèle à la nappe pour libérer le connecteur côté jumper et un coup de scie pour séparer ce bout.

J'avais fait un test sans jumper en "cable select" et ça a fonctionné, mais comme cette partie du connecteur ne sert à rien (pas de pistes sur la nappe), j'ai préféré privilégier le jumper pour être sûr de mon coup !


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2012)

C'est un peu idiot alors qu'avec les DD classiques, il n'y a pas eu de soucis de brochage ...

Enfin normalement ça marche aussi en CS ...

On voit là en tout cas les merveilles du monde PC et de leurs technos à 3 francs. On avait pas ces soucis en SCSI ...


----------



## esv^^ (3 Août 2012)

bon bah je verrais alors...


----------



## Invité (3 Août 2012)

melaure a dit:


> On voit là en tout cas les merveilles du monde PC et de leurs technos à 3 francs. On avait pas ces soucis en SCSI ...




C'est vrai qu'on avait pas CES soucis, mais pour le reste quel bordel !
Le n° était réservé, ou était déjà utilisé. Le premier périph de la chaîne devait être allumé pour que le deuxième soit reconnu (des fois c'était l'inverse, juste pour le fun) est-ce que le dernier périf est terminé ? Ah non alors bouchon. Etc
Bref, je ne regrette pas le SCSI


----------



## didgar (16 Août 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Le Silicon Power 32Go je l'ai acheté d'occaze 45 avec le port sur la Baie.



Je me tâte à tenter d'installer ce genre là dans ....................... une palourde 466 [ le top de l'époque !!! ] dont le disque d'origine ( 10Go ) est très bruyant et d'une lenteur affligeante ... A y être autant y coller un SSD non ?

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut,
c'est ce modèle que j'ai installer dans la palourde de mon fils et malgré les doutes de certains ... pour le moment ça tourne pas si mal que ça, toujours mieux qu'avec le disque d'origine, le silence en + 

On en parlait ici.


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Franchement, je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. Mon petit G3 redevient utilisable (hormis le fait que l'inverter vient de lâcher  )
Comme la transformation a été tellement spectaculaire, j'ai fait la même chose dans l'iBook G4@1,2 avec lequel j'écris en ce moment. Là c'est carrément génial ! Et pareil pour le Mini G4@1,42 pour des amis. Idem


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Franchement, je ne regrette pas du tout mon achat. Mon petit G3 redevient utilisable (hormis le fait que* l'inverter vient de lâcher*  )
> .....



 les boules 

Bon ça se change mais bon 

Mais .... ça occupe :love:


----------



## Invité (16 Août 2012)

tsss a dit:


> les boules
> 
> Bon ça se change mais bon
> 
> Mais .... ça occupe :love:



C'est clair que ça occupe ! :mouais:
Surtout que j'ai deux mains gauches en étant droitier. 
Ca me prends un temps fou et comme je l'ai fait (le démontage complet) un paquet de fois, je suis moins soigneux que le première fois.
La première fois, je ne casse jamais rien, je n'ai jamais trop de vis, etc


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

Invité a dit:


> .....
> La première fois, je ne casse jamais rien, je n'ai jamais trop de vis, etc&#8230;



Ah oué ça c'est certain, en faite faut pas prendre d'habitude, rester incertain ... dans le doute, bannir bière, enfants, femme et amis ... :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Je crois qu'au dernier démontage de mon ancien iBook G4, il me restait 5-6 vis et ... le connecteur des speakers arraché (ressoudé heureusement) - j'avais oublié de rebrancher le trackpad et en voulant faire vite : scroutch =[


----------



## didgar (17 Août 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> La première fois, je ne casse jamais rien, je n'ai jamais trop de vis, etc



Comme ça fait quelques mois que je n'ai pas démonté d'écran d'iBook, je déraille peut-être complètement ... Il me semble que tu peux changer ton inverter en ne démontant *que* le capot de l'écran ... donc 4 vis ... A vérifier, mais de mémoire "ça passe" 

Pour le SSD dans la palourde je tenterai ça une fois la rentrée passée 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (17 Août 2012)

Ok, j'ai souvenir d'avoir vu ça.
Je vais chouffer. Merci


----------



## melaure (17 Août 2012)

Oui pour avoir upgrader de nombreuses palourdes, on arrive à changer le DD sans tout démonter, en autre tout ce qui touche à l'écran. Il faut un peut tirer sur de l'alu, mais ça se remet bien en place, il faut juste être délicat.

Après si on change la carte mère, là pas le choix (j'avais mis une carte mère 366 dans une mandarine 300 pour le booster un tout petit peu  )


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2012)

Le mien c'est un iBook Dual Usb.
Mais je crois avoir vu sur YT un type qui disait qu'en forçant un peu on pouvait changer l'inverter sans passer par tout le bordel précédent
Je vais chercher !


----------



## didgar (18 Août 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Le mien c'est un iBook Dual Usb.
> Mais je crois avoir vu sur YT un type qui disait qu'en forçant un peu on pouvait changer l'inverter sans passer par tout le bordel précédent
> Je vais chercher !



J'insiste lourdement  ! La procédure d'iFixit concerne le remplacement de l'inverter et du câblage airport/micro, donc trop pour ce qui te concerne ! Commence ici => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-iBook-G3-12-Inch-Inverter-AirPort-Cables/1521/6 à l'étape 47 et stop à l'étape 51 et tu auras remplacé ton inverter en 5 min sans avoir désolidarisé l'écran complet du reste de l'iBook !

D'ailleurs si tu regardes la procédure de remplacement de la dalle => http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Installing-iBook-G3-12-Inch-LCD/1523/1 à aucun moment l'écran complet n'est désolidarisé !

Revenons-en aux histoires de SSD à installer dans nos ancêtres 

Je me pose la question des SSD 1.8" ... disons que celui-là n'est pas vraiment cher au regard de la capacité de stockage en fait ...
Puisque plus petit, ça peut se monter en lieu et place d'un disque 2.5" non ?
Les "perfs" ( lecture/écriture 65/50 ) semble en deçà de celui-là ( lecture/écriture 83/65 ) mais le goulet d'étranglement est bien la "bande passante" du bus ATA de la machine ?
Exemple pour la palourde ATA-2 et si j'ai bien compris c'est ... 16 Mo/sec !
Pour l'AluBook depuis lequel j'écris c'est ultra-ATA 100 ( ATA-6 ) donc 100Mo/sec.

Si quelqu'un peut me confirmer ces histoires de génération de bus ATA ... et m'expliquer pourquoi quand je duplique un dossier de 280 Mo avec mon AluBook ( ATA-6 ) et son disque interne ( Seagate 100 Go 5400 tr/min 8Mo ATA-6 ), je n'obtiens que 9,66/9,44 en testant avec MBBench ??????

[edit]

Vu ici :



> De plus, ATA-2 définit permet de repousser la limite de la taille  maximale de disque de 528 Mo imposée par la norme ATA-1 à *8.4 Go* grâce  au *LBA* (_Large Block Addressing_).


Est-ce à dire que la palourde ne reconnaîtra que 8,4 Go d'un SSD ou d'un disque à plateaux quelconque ? 

Arf ... les infos sont contradictoires ... ici c'est EIDE / ATA-2 et là c'est ATA-66 ... 

[/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (18 Août 2012)

C'est ça, c'est sur iFixit ! 

Edit

Je vais essayer de faire une copie de mbbench de l'iBook Dual

Alors moyenne 5,17 en lecture et 5,40 en écriture. Donc c'est très limité par rapport aux 40 de l'iBook G4


----------



## tsss (18 Août 2012)

didgar a dit:


> ....
> Est-ce à dire que la palourde ne reconnaîtra que 8,4 Go d'un SSD ou d'un disque à plateaux quelconque ?
> .....



Non, mon ssd de 32Go (limite à 120 et des patates il me semble) est reconnu à 100%, pas de soucis, sinon MacTracker dit : ATA-2 

Sous Xbench, voilà les résultats que j'obtiens sur la palourde + ssd 32Go



.


----------



## didgar (18 Août 2012)

Salut !

Merci pour vos retours respectifs 
Et sinon le 1.8" à la place d'un 2.5" ?!? Compte tenu du fait qu'il n'y ait plus de mouvement mécanique ... ça doit être possible de le caler non ? 

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (18 Août 2012)

Je pense que c'est bon, 44 pins et de même largeur ... 
bon, j'aurais quand même plus tendance à prendre le format "normal" afin de ne pas me prendre la tête pour fixer le truc.
Je ne me souviens plus trop mais je crois que le disque est monté dans une espèce de "cage" ... 

http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iBook-G3-Clamshell-Hard-Drive-Replacement/116/5

Si c'est bien ça, ça devrait être bon pour ton 1,8", car il me semble (toujours) que les vis sont en dessous pour fixer le dd à la "cage".


----------



## didgar (18 Août 2012)

Re !

Même pas peur [ pour fixer le SSD 1.8" ]  J'étudierai tout ça après la rentrée ... et si la greffe se passe bien je ferai pareil sur mon AluBook 17" :style:

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (21 Août 2012)

Salut !

V'là que je me tâte à prendre un SSD SATA 1.8" et un adaptateur plutôt qu'un SSD IDE 2.5" ... Z'en pensez quoi les copaings ? 

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (21 Août 2012)

Bha pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas, du fait que tu t'orientes vers un 1,8" ça rentrera tranquille même avec l'adaptateur. 
Par contre au niveau des fixationx, je te laisse zieuter ici en bas de la page, je n'arrive pas à me souvenir comment est fixer le disque (je l'ai fait y'à un mois et demi :mouais, il me semble qu'il est juste posé sur des plots et "serti" dans l'espèce de cage ... 



Après, je pense pas que tu gagnes quoi que ce soit en terme de rapidité entre un ssd sata / pata sur cette machine.


----------



## didgar (21 Août 2012)

Salut !

Pour le maintien du disque je verrai ça le moment venu 

Je viens de commander le SSD SATA et l'adaptateur. J'ai "penché" pour cette formule car le SSD pourra toujours être utilisé sur une autre machine à connextion SATA interne ...

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (5 Septembre 2012)

Salut !

"Greffe" effectuée sans encombre 

Avant [ disque dur d'origine 10Go @ 4200 tr/mn ] :






Après [ SSD 64 Go SATAII + adaptateur SATA<=>IDE ] :






Par contre si quelqu'un sait comment - je n'ai pas trouvé de tuto et j'ai pas envie de casser ! - désolidariser le contour écran ... pendant que j'y suis j'aimerais enlever une "méchante poussière" juste au dessus de la dalle ...

[edit]C'est bon j'ai trouvé le service manual ...[/edit]

A+

Didier


----------



## esv^^ (5 Septembre 2012)

Et le fait de mettre un adaptateur sur un Sata, est ce que c'est plus fluide plutôt que de mettre directement un SSD IDE ?

[rienàvoiraveccefil]Je réponds à ton MP tout de suite[/rienàvoiraveccefil]


----------



## didgar (5 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



esv^^ a dit:


> Et le fait de mettre un adaptateur sur un Sata, est ce que c'est plus fluide plutôt que de mettre directement un SSD IDE ?



Aucune idée puisque je n'ai pu faire la comparaison !

Dotée d'un tel SSD la palourde ne devient pas une fusée hein ... mais par contre au niveau des accès "disque" c'est quand même autre chose ! Et le silence ... surtout que cet iBook n'a pas de ventilateur ...

Je finis les installs et je le mets en vente [ cher ! ]  d'ailleurs si un amateur est intéressé par une palourde 466 Mhz FW, 576 MO de ram, 64 GO SSD, lecteur DVD, wifi, Tiger ... qu'il se fasse connaître 

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (6 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



didgar a dit:


> je le mets en vente [ cher ! ]



A y est ! L'est bô hein ?

A+

Didier


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouarf ... l'argumentaire de marchand de tapis. Il vole 3 fois plus vite !!!   

Sinon c'était quoi ton convertisseur SATA-IDE ?


----------



## didgar (6 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



melaure a dit:


> Ouarf ... l'argumentaire de marchand de tapis. Il vole 3 fois plus vite !!!



Ah non  Ce n'est pas ce que je dis ! Les accès "disque" sont trois fois plus rapides ... pas le reste de la machine ...



melaure a dit:


> Sinon c'était quoi ton convertisseur SATA-IDE ?



Celui-là => http://cgi.ebay.fr/SATA-Female-to-4...Converter-Professional-Design-2-/170751824095

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2012)

Je suis curieux de savoir si tu trouveras un acheteur.
Je trouve que c'est un peu cher avec une batterie naze


----------



## didgar (6 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Je suis curieux de savoir si tu trouveras un acheteur.
> Je trouve que c'est un peu cher avec une batterie naze



Oui mais il est bôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôôô et rare ... et il a un SSD 

Je verrai bien 

A+

Didier


----------



## tsss (7 Septembre 2012)

Invité a dit:


> Je suis curieux de savoir si tu trouveras un acheteur.
> Je trouve que c'est un peu cher avec une batterie naze



Même avec une batterie neuve, c'est ultra cher pour ce que c'est, même si, c'est beau une palourde, c'est ... beau, c'est ... beau ... mais pas autant qu'une tangerine 

Du coup je suis curieux aussi, wait & see


----------



## didgar (7 Septembre 2012)

Salut !



tsss a dit:


> pas autant qu'une tangerine



Arf ... m'en parle pas ... j'en ai raté une ... que j'aurai pu utiliser pour "customiser" le graphite ... faire une tangerine 466 avec SSD inside quoi ... 

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (22 Octobre 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Je suis curieux de savoir si tu trouveras un acheteur.
> Je trouve que c'est un peu cher avec une batterie naze



L'iBook est arrivé chez son nouveau propriétaire aujourd'hui !

A+

Didier


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2012)

Félicitations, et merci pour le lien de l'adaptateur.

Tu n'avais pas eu de problème de place pour le mettre, ça rentrait correctement avec le SSD ?


----------



## didgar (22 Octobre 2012)

Salut !

Pour le maintien du SSD dans la "cage" du disque dur d'origine, aucun pb. Pour l'adaptateur ça a été pus chaud mais la souplesse de la nappe d'origine m'a bien aidé. Seul bémol pour l'adaptateur, deux pattes inutilisées qui faisaient épaisseur, je les ai contraintes à la pince minutieusement.

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2012)

Ah ouais, à peine 1 mois.T'as du nez !


----------



## didgar (22 Octobre 2012)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Ah ouais, à peine 1 mois.T'as du nez !



Tu te moques ?!? 

Je l'ai baissé de 50 euros entre temps quand même ! L'acheteur est ravi.


----------



## Invité (22 Octobre 2012)

didgar a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non, je pensais que ça prendrait plus longtemps, dans le cas ou tu réussirais à le vendre.
et tu l'as fait vite je trouve.
D'où ma remarque, je trouve que tu as du nez !


----------

